# Hai!



## lillmice (Apr 8, 2012)

Name's Jodie, member of NMC and a college scientific investigation got me hooked on mice lol I breed blues, tri's, fuzzies and long hair <:3()~~


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum!


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! I'd love to see some of your tri's sometime. :lol:


----------



## matt_m (Apr 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, cannot wait to hear more about your mice and hopefully see some pictures!


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

HELLO FROM ANOTHER NEWBIE


----------



## lillmice (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome ^^
pics will be up soons!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm attempting to breed long-hairs, so I'd love to see pictures of yours.


----------



## lillmice (Apr 8, 2012)

erm..... how do I add pics? keeps telling me the file is too big!


----------



## STandTR (Apr 11, 2012)

im using paint to make my photos smaller


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Yup, if you go into paint and select "resize," use percentage, and just type in 50 to rescale it by 50%.


----------



## lillmice (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------

